# where do you get your fish?



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Is there a website that is canadian based that we can buy livestock from without rediculous shipping costs... (i.e 5-10x the price of the fish itself...)

Or does anyone know a store that you can request special fish?

I checked that list in the buy/sell/trade section and actually visted most of those places. Some dont even sell SW fish. Others have very limited selection.


Please advise


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

findingnemo said:


> Is there a website that is canadian based that we can buy livestock from without rediculous shipping costs... (i.e 5-10x the price of the fish itself...)
> 
> Or does anyone know a store that you can request special fish?
> 
> ...


I'm sure the Saltwater Queens (Tabatha and Blossom) will be along any moment and have plenty of suggestions for you. 

Define ridiciculous. Unfortunately you have to take into account when ordering fish online a few things. The person shipping the fish wants it to survive, this means insulation, boxes heat packs as well as usually eating pay pal costs. To some people $10 is outrageous to ship a fish to me its a baragain.

Your paying for weight and its not cheap to ship fish. I buy and sell/ship fish all the time. What you have to keep in mind is the people shipping the fish have one goal in mind, keeping the fish alive. Each fish your order means at least one bag of water which typically weights .50-1.00 kg. The more fish your order the heavier the box. You might want to try and find a store and do a group order to save on shipping. I'm about to pay out at least $75 in shipping fee's and it'll be well worth it for me not to have to trek 6 hours and pay for gas.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Where do you live? There's a guy on the Queensway at Kipling who prides himself on ordering and getting in rare and beautiful fish/corals.. his store isn't much to look at but his shipments come in and sell out FAST.

There's also a place up near HWY 50 & 7 that can get great fish and corals too.

I think if you look around you can get great fish without ordering online.

What fish are you looking for?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

as others will tell you .................beware of places who get stock and sell it fast .
I have only baught 2 the sleeper goby's and i got lucky they survived but were starving (baught at BA)
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/

for cleaning crew and corals i would go 
http://maplereefaquatics.com/

theres another one i dont have off hand good prices and they have a catelog you can order from

it does get frustrating when looking for SW stuff anywhere in gta lol
You want them to survive thats the key .
Want some clowns lmao

Im glad tabitha gave me a few more places to look


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As Katalyst mentioned, the shipping will add to the cost of fish shipped in. The amount will depend on the location of where the online store ships from. Across the border will add more to the cost for customs and clearing.

The main drawback of ordering online is not knowing the quality of what's coming and I strongly recommend that you set up a QT system in this purchase method...a REAL PITA if your system gets an infection of some sort and worse if it's a reef system.

Generally if you have to claim, you only get credited for the cost of the animal, not the shipping. I'm a visual touchy feely kind of guy and would rather see and pick what I am buying. I pay more this way ($$$ and time) but it gives me piece of mind of a healthy animal to adapt to captive life and a happy client w/minimal forseeable issues.

LFS that I buy my fish/coral for my clients that are on my route are:

QB Aquarium
Sea U Marine
NAFB
Reef Raft

I've never been to Reef Aquatica (Hubert and I haven't met face to face after years of communicating online...LOL!) nor Maple Reef so I can't comment.

JM2C/HTH


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I purchased my red firefish from QB Aquatics, yellow bar maroon clowns, midas blenny, purple firefish and rainford's goby from Sea-U-Marine and my Ocellaris from Maple Reef Aquatics.

I'm dying to visit Reef Raft!


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

*Do not visit Reef Raft's website as it try's to download a trojan to your computer!* *JS/TrojanDownloader.Iframe.NAS trojan*

If you Google for Reef Raft's website you will see what I mean!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Triple Helix said:


> *Do not visit Reef Raft's website as it try's to download a trojan to your computer!*  *JS/TrojanDownloader.Iframe.NAS trojan*
> 
> If you Google for Reef Raft's website you will see what I mean!



Unless you're on a Mac.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Well what I meant was, paying 100+ for shipping for a 15 dollar fish.

But ya ive been to some of those stores and I just wanted to know if any of you request fish and the store actually gets it for you.

I dont really want to order livestock online, I really want to be able to go in the store and look at the fish see if it is healthy, will eat etc.

Ya and reefraft has viruses, their emails dont work and when you call they give you another email that doesnt work. It hasnt been updated in a while neither.

Thanks everyone, I will visit some of the stores you all mentioned.

but if anyone does goto a store that will try and get stuff for them let me know.

Looking for 

blue spotted jawfish
blackcap basslet

Im in the North York area... You know the area that exploded yesterday leaving my homeless for the whole day.

And I think the one on Queensway is called "Oceans Alive" Ive been there. The rare fishes he talks about are like the mixbreeds of angels and stuff.

Thanks agian


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Unless you're on a Mac.


If you're running OS X.

I deliberately infected a Macbook that was running XP in Parallels and it screwed both partitions.... I was redoing the partitions and wanted to see if it was possible.

It is... so don't be complacent


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We run OS X so will remain complaicent for time being.


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

Well with all is settled you should still stay away from that website maybe not for your protection but maybe the others! 

*TH*


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Let us not stray away from the topic at hand


----------

